# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Neues Teilforum "Active Surveillance"

## RalfDm

Liebe Forumsbenutzer,

ab dem heutigen Tage gibt es dieses neue Teilforum "Zum Austausch von Gedanken und Erfahrungen und Stellen von Fragen zur Active Surveillance". Die Forumsbetreiber BPS und KISP möchten mit diesem Schritt auch signalisieren, dass sie diesem Thema eine hohe Bedeutung zumessen. 
Gleichzeitig wurde das Teilforum "HAROW-Studie" herausgenommen, in dem es schon lange keine neuen Beiträge mehr gegeben hatte.

Ralf

----------


## Horst1

Wo kann dann bitte die gestrige Mitteilung über den Bericht in der FAZ Scheitert Deutschlands wichtigstes Krebs-Projekt?" gefunden werden??
Horst

----------


## LowRoad

Horst,
weiterhin _hier_

----------


## RalfDm

> Wo kann dann bitte die gestrige Mitteilung über den Bericht in der FAZ Scheitert Deutschlands wichtigstes Krebs-Projekt?" gefunden werden??
> Horst


Das Teilforum für die *HAROW*-Studie wurde geschlossen, für die *PREFERE*-Studie gab und gibt es keins.

Ralf

----------


## Horst1

Vielen Dank an LowRoad - mit dieser kompetenten Antwort konnte ich den Bericht finden. Dort ist er unter:" Diagnose, Therapie und Co." Als Startbeitrag im neuen
Teilforum hat dieser  hochinterssante Beitrag wohl keine Berechtigung erhalten ?

Horst

----------


## RalfDm

> Als Startbeitrag im neuen Teilforum hat dieser  hochinterssante Beitrag wohl keine Berechtigung erhalten ?


Nein  warum sollte er?

Ralf

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

schön. Dann freue ich mich auf einen regen Austausch.

Grüße Markus

----------

